# Ewe lamb with droopy ear, 104 fever, low energy



## Lisac2051 (Apr 30, 2020)

I bought a few sheep a couple of weeks ago, and one of them suddenly had a droopy ear.  I examined it inside and out as best I could, and cannot see anything.  Her inner eyelids are red on top and bottom.  She is eating, but not with the gusto of the other sheep.  I took her temp and it's a bit high.  Any suggestions?  A friend suggested Lysteria...


----------

